# Yampa: Juniper Canyon



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking at doing a trip this next week on the Yampa through Little Yampa and maybe Juniper Canyons.

The little Beta I have found (and Google Maps) suggests that there is a diversion dam that creates a rapids a bit downstream from the Juniper access. 

Can somebody who has been through there tell me if that rapid can be carried or lined from either side? I will be in a canoe that is not a specialized whitewater canoe. The Colorado DPW site describes it as a class III/IV. IS that accurate at this low level?

Questions:
People have recommended the Little Yampa Canyon previously;
- is the Juniper Canyon section just as nice? 
- Nicer? 
- If I only have 2 days on the river, should I do one instead of the other?
- Is it worth trying to take the time to go further and go as far as the Cross Mountain Put in?
- Are rafts okay at low levels?
- Anyone have an opinion whether I should paddle a canoe, sea kayak, or row a raft? 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Fishn (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Tom,

It is not a IV ever. It is a class 2/3 (2 most of the time). I have carried a canoe around it. It is not the easiest portage, but doable if you have to. There is no camping in Juniper Canyon really. It is a 1 day float. Little Yampa is definitely a 2 day float. The float between Little Yampa and Juniper isn't great (not a canyon) floating by ranches and lots of bugs in May and June.

I hope this helps. PM me if you want to contact me for more beta...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would suggest Little Yampa over Juniper and a canoe or sea kayak over rubber. Lot's of bald eagles and a few places to explore. Camps aren't anything special, and many have cow pies, but it can be a very peaceful and enjoyable experience.


----------

